# Oh Deary me The R.S.P.C.A. is Skint.!!!



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

Reading through local paper online yesterday, found this.
R.S.P.C.A. are umm pleading poverty. 

Heres the link to story.

this is bristol - news, entertainment, jobs, homes and cars

Perhaps if they didnt go around bugging Genuine people who DO LOOK AFTER THEIR PETS WELL. They have more money to stop the real cruelty.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

The RSPCA is far from skint! The centres are struggling for funds as they rely upon donations, but Headquarters has more money than God! What sort of organisation leaves its "frontline troops" to struggle on with no support whilst the upper echelons can afford to have a totally new headquarters built because the old one was "a bit stuffy"?

I support the original puropose of the RSPCA but totally despise what it has become now


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I totally agree with you. Cats Protection are much the same. Loads of money to spend on Highly Expensive Posh Offices and nothing for the shelters that actually help the cats. Maybe the RSPCA should reword its adverts to make sure that people know that their money is used for reburbishing multi million pound offices and not actually for rescuing animals.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

and if they spent less money on advertising and stupid propaganda tv programs to make themselves look like martyrs maybe they'd have more money to help the animals theyre supposed to be saving


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Have just looked over their 2006 accounts and found that they have £165 million available to them in unrestricted funds - wish I was that skint!!!!!


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

maybe that's why they was outside Tescos trying to tap my up for change today. Bunch of hobos. lol


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Hehe I normally have fun with the ones that stand in front of my local supermarket


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Issa said:


> Hehe I normally have fun with the ones that stand in front of my local supermarket


:lol2: Me too,and when they came to my front door begging i gave them a half hour lecture on why i'm not giving them money : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

More laughable comments from the RSPCA. They've got enough funding sitting at headquarters to feed a third-world country for a while:lol2:


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having a quarter of the money the RSPCA has sitting in the bank.... Shame they don't think all the animals they "rescue" are worth spending it on!

I'm another one who gives them a lecture if they dare to come to my door, lol, we had one here only a week or two ago!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> Have just looked over their 2006 accounts and found that they have £165 million available to them in unrestricted funds - wish I was that skint!!!!!


yeah something tells me that they havnt spent all that money


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe the RSPCA should reword its adverts to make sure that people know that their money is used for reburbishing multi million pound offices and not actually for rescuing animals.


World Vision springs to mind, a few years back the company I worked for refitted their new office with furniture. I think the total was 170k and what really took the P*ss was that the office block was fully furnished & they threw ever stick of furniture into skips. It seems that most charities are the same.:bash:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

bbav said:


> :lol2: Me too,and when they came to my front door begging i gave them a half hour lecture on why i'm not giving them money : victory:


 jesus if they came here,when the oh was in he would set his lurcher an german shepherd on them.:bash:,hes bad enough when the jo ho cult try an come knocking.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Dungbug said:


> World Vision springs to mind, a few years back the company I worked for refitted their new office with furniture. I think the total was 170k and what really took the P*ss was that the office block was fully furnished & they threw ever stick of furniture into skips. It seems that most charities are the same.:bash:


You should have reported them to the charities commission or tipped off the local paper


I've been inside the headquarters of an Irish charity, Concern. It was a bit of a tip to be honest.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Demonique said:


> You should have reported them to the charities commission or tipped off the local paper
> 
> 
> I've been inside the headquarters of an Irish charity, Concern. It was a bit of a tip to be honest.


Didn't think of it at the time, I was also amazed by 6 of the senior staff members buggering of to Africa for 3 weeks to see a well being put in for a village...........All paid for by 'your' £2 a month!:bash:


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

And World Vision is supposedly a Christian organisation.

I found out something else about them. In the UK and America all staff are required to sign a statement affirming their belief in Jesus Christ and background checks are often made with a candidate's pastor or priest.

Er, I thought religious discrimination was ILLEGAL in the UK? And yes, I do consider the above to be discrimination.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Xiorell said:


> maybe that's why they was outside Tescos trying to tap my up for change today. Bunch of hobos. lol


:lol2: that made me lol


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Skint! LMFAO what a joke!
i want them to come knocking on my door begging now lol , so i can give them a few reasons why they are indeed *anything but* skint!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*several times they have been out to me*

and guess what ? all my animals were fine but my cat was over weight lol, when there was a woman around the corner who went to a rescue place brought a dog knew nothing of its back ground, didnt take it for walks or flea it and it started going bald etc and she still has the dog.
same goes for social services hundreds of kids out there being abused even by foster parents but they have taken 4 of my 6 children away because i a personality disorder which is controlled! i am on medication but they want me to have long term therapy, my kids were always at school always got fed always had clothes never got hit so why? when i did ask for help they didnt want to know so all these charities and organisations as far as im concerned can go to hell i prefer people say like elliotreed on here who is taking on unwanted hamsters cause she aint in it for the money, i always wanted to work for the rspca but when i found the 2 week old kittens i took them on my self and maybe got £10 for each one which never even covered half the vet bill but if rspca or cats protection had of had them christ knows what they would of charged 
scammy con artists its all about money not for the real love of animals
:bash:


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

I agree with this! Having been to our local S.S.P.C.A. centre on numerous occasions I can honestly sat their set up for reptiles is VERY inadequate! Mine's far from being perfect but much better than theirs! And theirs is being looked after by so called experts! And whenever we try to offer a little advice, it just seems to be ignored! :whip:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Donate direct to your local rescue centre they would be very grateful as they are usually self-funded and do avery hard job.:2thumb:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Interesting site regarding the R.S.P.C.A
THE RSPCA UNMASKED


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Demonique said:


> And World Vision is supposedly a Christian organisation.
> 
> I found out something else about them. In the UK and America all staff are required to sign a statement affirming their belief in Jesus Christ and background checks are often made with a candidate's pastor or priest.
> 
> Er, I thought religious discrimination was ILLEGAL in the UK? And yes, I do consider the above to be discrimination.


Yup, we were invited to join their 'pray' session at midday everyday whilst working in their office. The place was more like some sort of cult than a charity!:crazy:


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

tokay said:


> Interesting site regarding the R.S.P.C.A
> THE RSPCA UNMASKED


Some interesting reading their, especially the Aussie sheep farmer.


----------

